# Who would come to a Rubik's Open in Mallorca?



## Kurama (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all!

I've just recieved a mail from a cuber who wants to organize a competition in his city, in Mallorca. 
For those who don't know where is it, Mallorca is an Island from Spain. It's on the south from Barcelona, and in the Balear archipelago.

It would be at summer; I have informed him about the needs for organising it, and he is worried because he thinks that there won't be enough people. 

Who would be able to come if we did it oficial?

Thank you very much


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Nov 30, 2010)

I will come


----------



## TheRubiksGod (Nov 30, 2010)

i would come


----------



## coinman (Dec 13, 2010)

I might consider it if i have the time when it takes place. Mallorca it's a nice place to stay in for a week or two on vacation!


----------

